# In British Columbia bald nur noch mit Guide ans Wasser??



## MarkusZ (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo.

In British Columbia gelten für Gastangler ja jetzt schon strengere Regeln als für Einheimische. So müssen Touristen an vielen Flüssen für eine Tageskarte 20 oder 40 CAD + Tax bezahlen, während Einheimische für 15 CAD das ganze Jahr in allen Flüssen angeln können.

Momentan wird nun über weitere Verschärfungen diskutiert. Es wird u.a. gefordert, *Gastangler nur noch mit Guide* ans Wasser zu lassen. Die verlangen momentan 300- 500 CAD pro Person/Tag. Für Normalverdiener wäre dann z.B. ein Fliegenfischertrip nach B.C. wohl kaum mehr erschwinglich.

Wer nicht tatenlos zusehen will, wie die Interessenvertretung der Guiding Operations die politische Willensbildung zu ihren Gunsten beeinflusst, kann sich z.B. an dieser Umfrage beteiligen oder Protestbriefe an die angegeben Adressen schreiben.

http://www.bulkleysteelheadanglers.com/Site/The_Surveys.html

In einer Demokratie sollte es ja legitim sein, wenn alle Betroffenen sich für ihre Interessen einsetzen können. Wer nicht aktiv wird, darf sich später nicht über für ihn negative Ergebnisse ärgern.

Ich fände es jedenfalls sehr schade, wenn nach dem Dean River auch noch die anderen legendären Steelheadflüsse für normalsterbliche Gastangler verloren gingen.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: In British Columbia bald nur noch mit Guide ans Wasser??*

Hallo Markus,
ich glaube, du bringst hier einiges durcheinander. Wenn  man Menschen in irgendeine Abstimmung jagen will, sollte man diese auch richtig informieren. Es gelten unterschiedliche Bedingungen in B.C. für Angler. Es gibt 3 Klassen für die normalen Angelkarten: Einwohner von B.C.,zahlen am wenigsten. Restkanadier sind die nächste Gruppe und "Aliens" also wenn du so willst Ausländer das meiste. Mit dieser Karte kannst du dann Forellen (nicht Steelheads) und andere Fische fangen - außer Lachs. Für Lachs und Steelheadsa benötigen alle Karteninhaber spezielle "Tags". Die kosten fürs Jahr noch einmal ein paar Dollar. Jetzt könnte man an den meisten Flüssen angeln - aber nicht an allen. Es gibt ein paar sog. "Classified Waters". Für diese speziellen Gewässerstrecken muß man noch Tagesscheine lösen - und zwar alle!
Deine Guidingkosten stammen auch vom Mond. Ich habe mich schon von den besten der Gilde guiden lassen - aber 500,- CAD nur fürs Guiding habe ich nie bezahlt.
Das ist meine Kenntnis der Dinge.
Die Pläne für ausschließliches Guiding kenne ich noch nicht. Ich glaube das aber so nicht, werde mich aber in B.C. erkundigen. Ich gehe davon aus, das es ausschlierßlich um die Flüsse geht in denen ein wilder Steelheadbestand besteht. Und da kann ich die Kanadier verstehen.
Es wird sehr viel Geld und Arbeit in die Steelhead- und Lachsprojekte gesteckt. Das ist ein Reichtum, den sich die Büger B.C.s erhalten haben ( wenns zugegebenerweise auch noch besser ginge - Holzwirtschaft!). Warum sollten sie Ausländern diese Reichtümer einfach so überlassen? Wenn man in ein anderes Land geht, seine Schönheiten und Schätze auskosten will, sollte man auch etwas dafür geben.
Also: Ich schaus mir mal genau an, erkundige mich bei einigen Leuten und berichte dann auch mal, worum es geht. Vielleicht garnicht so heiß....


----------



## MarkusZ (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: In British Columbia bald nur noch mit Guide ans Wasser??*

@dolphin

Momentan geht es tatsächlich erst mal um die classified waters. Aber das sind nicht gerade wenig, nicht gerade schlecht und wer sagt, dass es dann dabei bleibt? Tatenlos zuschauen halte ich nicht für die beste Lösung.

Wenn du nen resident kennst, der tatsächlich Tagesscheine für classified waters kauft, wäre das wohl ein Anwärter für den Trottel des Jahres.

Vielleicht sollte der mal in die regulations schauen, bevor er er sein Geld verpulvert.

Classfied licences *per day* gibt’s nur für non-residents und non resident aliens a 40 CAD/classI oder 20 CAD/classII + tax pro Fluss und Tag. 

Für residents gibt’s nur classified fishing *per year* a 15 CAD für alle classified waters. Übrigens ist es auch für halbwegs clevere non-resident canadians kein großes Problem an eine resident licence zu kommen, da die Kanada ja kein strenges Meldesystem wie z.B. D hat.

Wenn man erheben würde, wie sich die Anzahl der Rutentage, die Lizenzeinnahmen und die Anzahl der entnommenen Fische auf residents, non-residents und non resdident aliens verteilt, ergäbe das sicher interessante Ergebnisse und wahrscheinlich nicht gerade negativ für die aliens. Momentan scheint aber wieder mal eher populistische Stimmungsmache und subjektive Wahrnehmung das Bild zu prägen . Die Aliens sind wieder mal die Bösen.

Hatten wir ja damals ähnlich am Dean River:

Der Dean liegt abseits besiedelter Gebiete ca. 50 km vom nächsten Highway entfernt.
Man muss z.B. von Bella Coola aus ein Boot oder Buschflugzeug chartern, das einen samt Campingausrüstung, Verpflegung etc. zur Mündung bringt. Von da aus geht’s dann ein paar Kilometer über ne alte logging road zum Canyon, dann am Ufer entlang flussaufwärts.

Klingt nicht gerade danach, dass da hordenweise Aliens einfallen, oder? Als ich damals dort war, hab ich jedenfalls nur ein paar Kanadier getroffen.

Es gibt aber auch ne exklusive Lodge mit Heli-Fly-in. 

Anfang der 90er Jahre später kam es dann zu folgender Regelung :

Freier Zugang für *alle Kanadier* (resident oder non resdident) mit classified lizenz.

Für non-guided non-resdient aliens gibt es nur noch eine begrenzte Anzahl Lizenzen, die zu Saisonbeginn per Losverfahren zugeteilt werden. Als Lodgegast kriegst du deine Lizenz natürlich weiterhin ganz problemlos vom Guide.

Wenn du die Guidingpreise anzweifelst, kann ich dir gerne Preislisten per PN schicken. Wußte übrigens gar nicht, dass es den besten Guide gibt. Der wohnt wahrscheinlich gleich neben dem besten Angler, oder?

Übrigens schon seltsam, dass ein Land das großartig für Tourismus wirbt, dann eine Dreiklassengesellschaft einführt. Wäre in der EU wohl undenkbar.

Ich bin zwar die letzten Jahre eh lieber zum Fliegenfischen in Karibik gefahren, aber so ganz kalt lässt mich die Diskussion trotzdem nicht.

Man kann entweder reagieren oder tatenlos zuschauen und sich dann mit den Ergebnissen abfinden.

Muss jeder selber wissen, was er für richtig hält.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: In British Columbia bald nur noch mit Guide ans Wasser??*

Hallo Markus,
warum so empfindlich gegen die Kanadier? Das ist deren Land, deren Flüsse und deren Fisch. Wir dürfen dort Gast sein, uns an die Bedingungen halten und dann genießen.
Versuch doch mal als Kanadier in D an ein gutes Fliegengewässer zu kommen. Unser Recht ist sicher um vieles schlechter. Was es mit den Aliens auf sich hat, kann ich dir aus 10 Jahren nebenberuflicher Tätigkeit mit Kanada sagen. Die erste Frage von 70% aller Angler lautet: Wieviel Fisch darf ich entnehmen, wieviel darf ich ausführen?

Bezüglich deiner Problematik habe ich Informationen vom Fraser und aus der Skeena Area. Am Fraser gibts da keine bekannten Probleme in der geschilderten Art.
Vom Skeena hat mein guter Bekannter Noel Gyger, ehemaliger Vorsitzender der Guiding Vereinigung, mir aktuell berichtet, das es das an den normalen Gewässern nicht gibt.
Zu deinen Aussagen bezüglich des Verhaltens von Kanadiern an Classified Waters könnte ich dir den Guidingbericht der letzten Woche von Noel hier reinstellen. Neben den allgemeinen Ergebnissen der vielen Flüsse berichtet er von einem persönlichen Trip mit dem Autor und Hauptdarsteller eines der größten nordamerikanischen Angelshows Henry Wasczuk.
Das Ergebnis ist dabei nicht wichtig - nur den Dank, den er an die Eigner der Nicoals Dean Lodge für die Überlassung der Ruten am classified water richtet. Normalerweis schmeißt man Henty W. die Lizenz, die Kosten und alles was dazukommt hinterher. Aber auch er muß diese Lizenz haben.
Rechtsverstöße von Kanadiern, sei es mit dem Melderecht ( wegen 20 Dollar |kopfkrat ) oder dem Nichtkauf von Lizenzen als Argument für sich selbst zu suchen, finde ich ein bischen schwach. Es gibt keine Gleichheit im Unrecht!
Zu den Preisen:
Wenn du natürlich Guiding in absoluter Wildnis und weit ab von allen Zugangsmöglichkeiten meinst, dann kann es mit den Kosten hinkommen. Normal ist etwas anderes. Ich kann jedermann auch noch Heute Guiding und Unterkunft zu günstigeren Preisen anbieten. Hast du dich mal erkundigt, was Bergsteigen ( nur die Lizenz ) im Himalaja kostet? Und das sogar ohne angeln...

Und dann zum besten Guide: Mein Text lautete "ich habe mich von *den besten* der Gilde
guiden lassen". Dabei handelt es sich um die besten an den Orten, die ich kenne. Mag ja durchaus sein, dass es irgendw genauso gute oder bessere gibt.


----------



## MarkusZ (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: In British Columbia bald nur noch mit Guide ans Wasser??*

@dolphin



> warum so empfindlich gegen die Kanadier?


 
Hab ich mich empfindlich gegen Kanadier geäußert? 

Da wird doch eher anders rum eher ein Schuh draus. Man versucht doch wohl Touristen möglichst von bestimmten Gewässern fernzuhalten oder abzuschrecken. Siehe z.B. Dean River oder die Gebührenordnung. Diese politische Richtung und die Klassengesellschaft gefällt mir nun mal nicht. 

Ich fahr seit 1983 rüber und hab dort nette, freundliche Menschen ebenso getroffen wie komplette A...... . Ich hab mich mit Guides kameradschaftlich am Ufer unterhalten und viel gelacht, andere wollten mich am liebsten mit dem Jetboot platt fahren, weil ich in "ihrem" Pool gefischt hab. 
Die Menschen sind wie überall unterschiedlich, aber die Politik ist für in der EU aufgewachsene Deutsche doch etwas unverständlich.



> Versuch doch mal als Kanadier in D an ein gutes Fliegengewässer zu kommen


 
Nenne mir ein gutes Fliegengewässer in D, wo ein Kanadier mehr für eine Tageskarte bezahlen muss, als ein Einheimischer für ne Jahreskarte. Oder wo Lizenzen für Ausländer limitiert sind, Inländer aber unbegrenzten Zugang haben. Das wäre dann wohl ein Fall für die Europäische Kommission/Gerichtshof.

Das man in D allgemein nicht so einfach an Tageskarten kommt, hängt doch wohl eher mit Besitzverhältnissen zusammen als mit politischen Entscheidungen. Ich kenne z.B. einige Gemeindestrecken, da erhält man Tageskarten nur gegen Übernachtungsnachweise. Da wäre dann der Gastangler aus Kanada sogar im Vorteil. 



> Rechtsverstöße von Kanadiern, sei es mit dem Melderecht ( wegen 20 Dollar |kopfkrat ) oder dem Nichtkauf von Lizenzen als Argument für sich selbst zu suchen


 
Also wenn z.B. ein Angler aus Alberta regelmäßig in BC classified fischt, kämen schon paar Hunderter jedes Jahr zusammen. Wird den guten Henry aber nicht arm gemacht haben, wenn er dafür fürs Guiding nichts zahlen musste. Den zweiten Teil des Satzes hab ich leider nicht verstanden.

Noel Gyger ist tatsächlich die graue Eminenz und Andy Rushton, mit dem du ja glaub ich unterwegs warst, ist sicher auch kein Nasenbohrer.  Ich kann dir spaßeshalber aber mal ein Prospekt einer nicht unbekannten Company schicken, die sich scheinbar selbst für die beste hält. Da wird z.B. für Copper II 600CAD + 100 CAD Übernachtung aufgerufen!!!!
Keine Frage, dass es mometan auch preiswerter geht. Aber wenn das Angebot künstlich verknappt bzw. die Nachfrage gelenkt wird, lässt das nicht unbedingt sinkende Preise erwarten, oder? Und was angeln in B.C. mit Bergsteigen im Himalaya zu hat, hab ich nicht so ganz begriffen.

Ohne Guide ist Angeln nicht nur wesentlich günstiger, sondern man kann auch selber entscheiden, wann, wo, wie lange und mit wem man zum Fischen geht. Das ist mir mindestens genauso wichtig.

Warum nun diese Möglichkeit einseitig für Touristen beschnitten werden soll, ist mir nicht so ganz klar.
Mein persönlkiches Interesse ist es, wenigstens den Status Quo zu erhalten.

Dass du in deiner Situation dazu eine andere Meinung hast, ist mir schon klar.



> Die erste Frage von 70% aller Angler lautet: Wieviel Fisch darf ich entnehmen, wieviel darf ich ausführen?


 
Trifft auf deine Klientel sicher zu. Dann würde ich sagen: Zwei Tagesfänge, also z.B. in Area 7 zwei Lachse. Einheimische dürfen übrigens 10 entnehmen und m.E. tun die meisten das auch.

Die Fleischfischer findest du aber eigentlich kaum in den aktuell diskutierten Flüssen. Dort wird hauptsächlich mit der Fliege und auf Summersteelhead sowieso C&R gefischt.


Es gibt übrigens auch Flüsse, wo man selbst am Wochenende nach einem Walk In ganz allein angeln kann. Besonders wenn dort Guiding, Powerboote und Bait verboten sind und/oder Fly Only herrscht. Nur so als Info und persönliche Wahrnehmung, nicht als Forderung. 

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: In British Columbia bald nur noch mit Guide ans Wasser??*

Hallo Markus,
ich möchte das hier nicht ausarten lassen. Meine Meinung ist eben die, das jedes Land seine Regeln macht. Das ist nun einmal das Recht eines Staatswesens. Dann kann ich da hinfahren - oder wegbleiben. Diese Freiheit habe ich.
Ich stimme dir zu, dass es in Kanada genausoviele gute oder schlechte Leute gibt, wie in Deutschland. Alles andere ist ein wenig wirr.
Fliegenfischer sind nicht besser, als andere. Die Qualität eines Anglers und seine Einstellung zur Kreatur zeigt sich nicht darin, ob er mit Blech oder Fliegen um sich wirft. Ich weiß, dass sich Fliegenfischer gern diesen Paß ausstellen - er zählt aber nur unter Fliegenfischern.
In Deutschland bekomme ich in den meisten Ländern überhaupt keine Tageskarten, wenn ich keinen
Fischereischein/ Sportfischerpaß habe.
Die Bergsteigerlizenz habe ich nur als Beispiel gewählt, was andere Länder an Lizenzgebühren einnehmen.
Und zu guter letzt noch einmal: Wenn sich Kanadier eventuell gesetzwidrig verhalten, ist das kein Argument für uns als Gäste

Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Woche. Dicke Lachse und Störe in Fraser, Harisson und Vedder aber auch völlige Alleinfischerei in einigen kleinen Flüssen oberhalb der Seen mit großen Saiblingen und Forellen.


----------



## MarkusZ (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: In British Columbia bald nur noch mit Guide ans Wasser??*



> Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Woche. Dicke Lachse und Störe in Fraser, Harisson und Vedder aber auch völlige Alleinfischerei in einigen kleinen Flüssen oberhalb der Seen mit großen Saiblingen und Forellen.


 
Sei dir gegönnt. B.C. hat schon super Angelmöglichkeiten. Und ich hoffe, dass die auch weiterhin für Normaltouristen erhalten bleiben. Deshalb äußere ich auch Protest gegen geplante Verschärfungen der Regeln.

Dass du in deiner Situation dazu eine andere Meinung hast kann ich schon verstehen.

Ich hab übrigens jetzt mal paar Daten von zwei Flüssen, die ich gern befischt habe, ausgewertet.

Kalum Saison 2005 :  
1929 Rutentage  Tendenz fallend , davon 84% resident, 12% aliens, 4% non-residents. 2/3 der aliens guided.

Copper 2005:  
2272 Rutentage Tendenz fallend, 61% resident, 36% aliens, 3% non-residents. Auch hier 2/3 der aliens guided.

Wirkt auf mich jetzt nicht so, dass non-guided aliens dort ein großes Problem darstellen.

Ergäbe nach meiner Rechnung ca. 4.800 CAD Lizenzgebühren von residents (soweit sie nur diese beiden Flüsse befischen), aber ca. 21.000 CAD von aliens.



> Fliegenfischer sind nicht besser, als andere. Die Qualität eines Anglers und seine Einstellung zur Kreatur zeigt sich nicht darin, ob er mit Blech oder Fliegen um sich wirft.


 
Kann ich dir nur zustimmen. 

Allerdings ging es ja um die Grundeinstellung. Da wird sich jemand, der primär aufs Fleischmachen aus ist, schon fragen, warum er sich das Leben künstlich schwer machen soll. Mit nem Bleibatzen und Spin-N-Glow auf ner Kiesbank sitzend kommt man meist schneller und bequemer ans Filet. Und Fleischmacher wären an C&R-Strecken auch ziemlich deplatziert. 



> Meine Meinung ist eben die, das jedes Land seine Regeln macht. Das ist nun einmal das Recht eines Staatswesens


 
Also diese Meinung kann ich als Demokrat zwar nicht teilen, aber das gehört jetzt nicht hierher.



> Wenn sich Kanadier eventuell gesetzwidrig verhalten, ist das kein Argument für uns als Gäste


 Hab zwar immer noch nicht kapiert wofür das ein Argument sein soll, aber wenn ich zu doof bin, ist das nicht dein Problem.

Fazit: Nach wie vor zwei Meinungen, die beide legitim sind.

Ich hab ein Interesse daran, dass es nicht schlimmer wird und wenigstens der Status Quo erhalten bleibt. Deshalb finde ich, man sollte Protest äußern.

Du meinst, lass die Kanadier machen was sie wollen, geht uns überhaupt nichts an. Also haltet euch raus.

Und außer uns beiden scheint das hier eh keinen zu interessieren.

Also genieße deinen Urlaub am Fraser.

Ob ich mal wieder ne Steelheadtour genießen kann, wird die Zukunft zeigen.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: In British Columbia bald nur noch mit Guide ans Wasser??*

Alles klar, Markus!
Hier und da zwei verschiedene Meinungen. Aber das ist auch in Ordnung, soweit man dabei auf dem Teppich bleibt.
Was das Barfishing betrifft, stimme ich dir zu. Ist eine Methode für
Leute, die sich angeln ohne Stuhl nicht vorstellen können. Die sind aber auch vornehmlich aus Europa.
Besonders fleischmachend ist das aber nicht. Ist bequem für viele
Massentourilodges - die müssen dann nicht so viel räuchern.
Mal sehen, was die nächste Woche bringt. Ich werde zumindest mal ne kleine Notiz geben.
Laß dir die Freude an B.C. nicht nehmen.
Gruß


----------



## MarkusZ (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: In British Columbia bald nur noch mit Guide ans Wasser??*

Hi,  

schon beneidenswert dieser Tage am Fraser fischen zu können. Da stehen dir ja viele Möglichkeiten offen. 

Barfishing ist in der Tat nur am Skeena Hauptstrom auf Königslachs die erfolgreicheste Methode. Dort mit der Fliege nen Chinnok zu fangen ist nicht gerade einfach. Auf Sockeye liegst du als Fliegenfischer dann weit vorn.

Die Fleischmacher waren die letzten Jahre ja durch die EU-Importregeln etwas ausgebremst. Obwohl es ja durchaus legitim ist, einen Teil seiner Lachsfänge geräuchert mit nach Hause zu nehmen.

Ich selber hatte eigentlich für 2011 wieder ne reine Steelhead-Tour auf dem Plan. Mal abwarten, ob sich das realisieren lässt.  

Gruß

Markus 

P.S.: Hab mir eben mal die fishing-rates einer bekannten Lodge im Fraser Valley angeschaut. Da kann ich dein Statement mit den Mondpreisen aber nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: In British Columbia bald nur noch mit Guide ans Wasser??*

Hallo Markus,
wenn du eine reine Steelheadtour planst, würde ich aber März/April gehen. Da ist noch Ruhe an den Flüssen und die wilden Steelies sind voll da.
Was die Mondpreise betrifft, bzw. deine Frage zum Fraser: Es handelt sich ja nicht um "Guidingpreise". Dazu sind die Preise für D doch etwas anders, als die für den amerikanischen Markt.
Aber die dortigen Gesamtpreise enthalten ja, wie gesagt, nicht nur Guding. Es beginnt mit der Abholung/ Rüpcktransport zum Flughafen, eine Superunterkunft in 2 Bettzimmern, eigenes Bad, Vollverpflegung im Luxussegment, alle Lizenzen,alle Transporte, Leihgeräe, Leihwathosen, Köder, Boote, Sprit Guiding und die gesamte Fischversorgung.
Das kann man natürlich auch alles allein versuchen. Das kostet aber Angelzeit  und viel Arbeit. Man braucht einen Leihwagen usw..
Was solls. Jeder soll sich seinen Traum auf seine Weise verwirklichen. Es wird dort jedoch kein "Guiding only" geben. Es gibt sogar Flüsse, wo das Guiding untersagt ist.


----------



## MarkusZ (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: In British Columbia bald nur noch mit Guide ans Wasser??*

Hi,

deshalb ja 2011, weil da Ostern mal wieder genau richtig liegt.

Kann meinen Urlaub leider nicht selbst bestimmen, sonst wäre ich wahrscheinlich im Moment auch an Kispiox und Bulkley unterwegs. Oder vielleicht sogar im Fraser Valley.

Gruß

Markus


----------

